

Ask HN: Server Anti Virus - eli_s

Hi,
I'm just about to transition my server from test into production and I'm thinking it's about time to get some kind of anit-virus installed.<p>What windows AV do people recommend?
======
martey
Is installing anti-virus standard practice on Windows servers? I always
assumed that they (unlike consumer versions of Windows) were locked down
enough that, just like with Linux servers, as long as you enabled a firewall
and kept up with updates, you would be okay.

~~~
thepanister
You should be kidding! Do you want to compare linux built-in security with
Microsoft's security holes and vulnerability?

------
thepanister
kaspersky.

